# Frist re catch on steel (stringered) ( n ?



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Frist what a nice day. Now, I've cault mud cat, walleye's, even smallmouth's, n put my mark on them. releaced them, n cault them again later. Today I cault a steelhead that was cault n put on a stringer before. I could tell that, my the way her mouth was deformed.(right side) she also so had a slit on her lower right jaw. I'm just woundering if it could be the one of the one's that I let go, she weight about 12 or 13 lbs. ( when I catch fish I put them on a perging line, n sometime's, I don't have enough for the smoker, so I let them go.( Because of the river flow, where I live, I string them on the right side) So I must of done good, ( she was just what I needed to fill my smoker now. WHAT A LUCKY GUY I AM. Ps. river,s full of fish. pss What do u think is the best way to string a fish for possible release later ( no matter what reason)


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Doesn't stringing a fish up often lead to the fish getting stressed and dying? If I put one on the rope, it's coming home to go on the dinner table. Otherwise, I just throw them back. To answer the question, I would use a livewell (if you have one big enough).


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I put it through the 2 jaw bones and not touching the gills. Glad to see you did well. I got skunked.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

toppm said:


> I put it through the 2 jaw bones and not touching the gills. Glad to see you did well. I got skunked.


I've put stringer through bouth lower n upper jaw ( when current is strong n i no for sure that I'm keepin them) but I don't think they will make it, with a hole, up through there nose.( one time, some guy at 6th. st. asked me if I wanted a salmon, I said no, he asked other people if they wanted it, they said no. he was going to release it. n I noticed it was strung through the eyes,( he said it would servive) I DON"T THINK SO. so I took it n used it for **** bait(trappen). I guess that the way I do things, what I'm doing it the best way, for the way I roll. Thanks.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Doesn't stringing a fish up often lead to the fish getting stressed and dying? If I put one on the rope, it's coming home to go on the dinner table. Otherwise, I just throw them back. To answer the question, I would use a livewell (if you have one big enough).


 They might be stressed, but I've kept them for a week(when water temp permitt's) n let them go, n watched them swim away (the one I cault today mite of been one of my releases.( only the shadow knows :lol:


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I use a home tied stringer that allows all the fish to be strung by their lower jaws in a fashion so that they can keep their mouths open and aerating. Keep them fresh till Im off the water. Someone once mentioned something about hens a their pheromones attracting bucks from down stream. I say what the heck if it works cool, if not I still have very fresh fish at the end of the day.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Doesn't Bieber rope fish, and then let them go later? It seems like I remember that from a few months ago. If so, it must be ok. 

IMO...if it is on a rope stringer, especially through the gills, once it is strung up it is kept. One with clips up through the lower jaw....maybe, but what is the point in stringing one up and tossing it back later? Keep what you want to keep, toss back the rest, but if you are going to release it, do so as quickly as possible.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

riverbob said:


> I've put stringer through bouth lower n upper jaw ( when current is strong n i no for sure that I'm keepin them) but I don't think they will make it, with a hole, up through there nose.( one time, some guy at 6th. st. asked me if I wanted a salmon, I said no, he asked other people if they wanted it, they said no. he was going to release it. n I noticed it was strung through the eyes,( he said it would servive) I DON"T THINK SO. so I took it n used it for **** bait(trappen). I guess that the way I do things, what I'm doing it the best way, for the way I roll. Thanks.


When I keep fish on a stringer, I put the stringer through both jaws also. Had been told that if you just stringer through the lower jaw, that the fish's gill system does not operate as efficiently. Anycase, I've also had fish revive nicely while on the stringer. Not saying it's good for them, but certainly not a death warrant.

In anycase, I usually take the point of least resistance and start by going through the thin membrane just inside the lower jaw bone and lateral to the tongue and come out through the membrane skin toward the maxillary fold on the upper jaw. Going through the nostril works, but is more work and probably damages the fish more if there's any chance of releasing it.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

wartfroggy said:


> but what is the point in stringing one up and tossing it back later? Keep what you want to keep, toss back the rest, but if you are going to release it, do so as quickly as possible.


 
not enough for the smoker, is about as lame as an excuse as you can give.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

samsteel said:


> not enough for the smoker, is about as lame as an excuse as you can give.


Word to your momma. 

They are not cattle.

If you're gonna keep them, keep them.

Don't play games with your food.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

samsteel said:


> not enough for the smoker, is about as lame as an excuse as you can give.


 I could of threw them in the garden, n turn them in to veg gg's( but I chose to give them a 2nd chance. I let them go, because I could.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

The day we start doing things like that, is the same day that Michigan adopts Alaska's want and waste laws.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

diztortion said:


> They are not cattle.
> 
> If you're gonna keep them, keep them.
> 
> Don't play games with your food.


 No they arn' t cattle, but, they are food. N THEY ARE A GIFT N I"M USING THEN WISELY LIKE THE GOOD BOOK SAY"S to each their own. Like I said I let them go, because I kin.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

steelton said:


> The day we start doing things like that, is the same day that Michigan adopts Alaska's want and waste laws.


 You want waste, look in the dumpster at all the whole salmon with just the eggs gone. like I said I let them go because I could.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

riverbob said:


> You want waste, look in the dumpster at all the whole salmon with just the eggs gone. like I said I let them go because I could.


what else are skanky kings good for after two days from the lake? keep what u want immediately or to freeze for the sprng or winter and spring . glad i have family that loves fish when i need eggs. fresh fall fish or summer fish are my tablefare, but that' just me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: When I shot a deer I try to hit it in the leg so I can fix it up to be released later just in case I don't get enough to fill my freezer.



:: Come on you actually kept a fish ( on a string? ) for a week and let it go?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

RAD FISH said:


> :: When I shot a deer I try to hit it in the leg so I can fix it up to be released later just in case I don't get enough to fill my freezer.
> 
> :: Come on you actually kept a fish ( on a string? ) for a week and let it go?


Yep, hell i kept a big turtle, for a month (perging) n then i gave her, a big perch filay, n sent her on her way. ps i don't like to smoke fish that have been in the freezer.pss shame on u for doing that to a deer :lol:


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Trout King said:


> what else are skanky kings good for after two days from the lake? keep what u want immediately or to freeze for the sprng or winter and spring . glad i have family that loves fish when i need eggs. fresh fall fish or summer fish are my tablefare, but that' just me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Waste not.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

samsteel said:


> not enough for the smoker, is about as lame as an excuse as you can give.


 
I do up a batch of smoked fish for just one steelhead.....I was thinking the same thing. Exactly how much smoked fish can one eat?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

RAD FISH said:


> :: When I shot a deer I try to hit it in the leg so I can fix it up to be released later just in case I don't get enough to fill my freezer.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

riverbob said:


> Yep, hell i kept a big turtle, for a month (perging) n then i gave her, a big perch filay, n sent her on her way. ps i don't like to smoke fish that have been in the freezer.pss shame on u for doing that to a deer :lol:


 
You are only allowed to get one turtle per day anyway, and any turtle of legal size has more than enough meat than anyone can eat in a single meal. I do up a 3 gallon batch of soup with just one snapping turtle. Do you cook meals for an entire army of starving people?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> You are only allowed to get one turtle per day anyway, and any turtle of legal size has more than enough meat than anyone can eat in a single meal. I do up a 3 gallon batch of soup with just one snapping turtle. Do you cook meals for an entire army of starving people?


 The turtle in ? was in a cage, in the river, with a few of her friend's, I butchered her friends, the day before my anual perch fry. we ate fish and what turtle i had( no need for more turtle) so the kid's fed it a perch n let her go. (I fed over 100 people that saturday) So if u want to shoot me frist, come on over I'll give u the bullit. n u can feed the people.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I do up a batch of smoked fish for just one steelhead.....I was thinking the same thing. Exactly how much smoked fish can one eat?


 At 67 I've got a lot of friends n they like my smoked steel. Some day when your older, n have a lot of friends, that like smoked fish, you can smoke them up for them. Boy o Boy when i was your I age I had other things to think about, then how many fish some guy smokes


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

steelton said:


> The day we start doing things like that, is the same day that Michigan adopts Alaska's want and waste laws.[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't intend to be a jerk, but the term is "wanton waste"...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

SHANK said:


> steelton said:
> 
> 
> > The day we start doing things like that, is the same day that Michigan adopts Alaska's want and waste laws.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> SHANK said:
> 
> 
> > I like a good fried wanton...with some sweet n sour sauce. Yum, those don't go to waste around me.
> ...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

SHANK said:


> thousandcasts said:
> 
> 
> > ...but they will go to your waist...and then you'll weigh wonton!
> ...


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

riverbob said:


> I've put stringer through bouth lower n upper jaw ( when current is strong n i no for sure that I'm keepin them) but I don't think they will make it, with a hole, up through there nose.( one time, some guy at 6th. st. asked me if I wanted a salmon, I said no, he asked other people if they wanted it, they said no. he was going to release it. n I noticed it was strung through the eyes,( he said it would servive) I DON"T THINK SO. so I took it n used it for **** bait(trappen). I guess that the way I do things, what I'm doing it the best way, for the way I roll. Thanks.


 riverbob keep rollin the way ya do n don't listen to a'll these hater's you not what your do'ing :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

riverbob said:


> Yep, hell i kept a big turtle, for a month (perging) n then i gave her, a big perch filay, n sent her on her way. ps i don't like to smoke fish that have been in the freezer.pss shame on u for doing that to a deer :lol:


 i'd love to eat that turtle after some perging


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> SHANK said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!! My boat seems like it's been going slower and I know that I need to put a new sleeve and impeller in it, but then I also realized that I've gained 30lbs in the last three years and that makes a difference with both batteries in the back of the boat too. :lol:
> ...


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Exactly how much smoked fish can one eat?


as much as they want!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

riverbob said:


> At 67 I've got a lot of friends n they like my smoked steel. Some day when your older, n have a lot of friends, that like smoked fish, you can smoke them up for them. Boy o Boy when i was your I age I had other things to think about, then how many fish some guy smokes


Trust me, I've have it better than 99% of people my age in both the professional & outdoor world from job(financial representative), to location (downtown Traverse City), hot girlfriend (that's right), and fishing (wherever I want to catch whatever I want). It doesn't get a whole lot better.:lol: Have a good week. Catch some more fish!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

SHANK said:


> thousandcasts said:
> 
> 
> > ...but they will go to your waist...and then you'll weigh wonton!
> ...


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

i thought we were done with the measuring contests? you are a pimp tho fishslayer


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> i thought we were done with the measuring contests? you are a pimp tho fishslayer


 Aw, don't worry about that s***. I don't.


----------



## whackandstack (Jan 27, 2011)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Trust me, I've have it better than 99% of people my age in both the professional & outdoor world from job(financial representative), to location (downtown Traverse City), hot girlfriend (that's right), and fishing (wherever I want to catch whatever I want). It doesn't get a whole lot better.:lol: Have a good week. Catch some more fish!


 

Congrats some one get this guy a cookie. We are all proud of you


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

not worried. keep smoking those delicious steel i just finished a big batch last weekend and plan on smoking more sunday cant keep people outta it


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

whackandstack said:


> Congrats some one get this guy a cookie. We are all proud of you


 WHAT, no cookie for me?(for the 2 bullet,s I picked up at his age):sad:


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Trust me, I've have it better than 99% of people my age in both the professional & outdoor world from job(financial representative), to location (downtown Traverse City), hot girlfriend (that's right), and fishing (wherever I want to catch whatever I want). It doesn't get a whole lot better.:lol: Have a good week. Catch some more fish!


I hear Traverse City is the new Saugatuck... :lol:


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, if the way i worded my last statement made it sound like i got them (2 bullets) in the service. I got them, when I stopped a man from beating up a woman. back in 67 or 68.


----------

